# Anyone know where to get a bit set similar to this one?



## johnsonj (Oct 31, 2010)

For the longest time, have carried with me this old Craftsman set of bits. They are finally becoming too dull to use and I would like to replace them. Over the years, I have fallen in love w/ the compact nature of the kit. Does anyone know if anyone still makes something similar?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can get the old type off eBay ..from time to time


====



johnsonj said:


> For the longest time, have carried with me this old Craftsman set of bits. They are finally becoming too dull to use and I would like to replace them. Over the years, I have fallen in love w/ the compact nature of the kit. Does anyone know if anyone still makes something similar?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I may have a set of them with very little use. I will check on it. Those bits are for the most part discontinued because it is way to easy for a beginner to install the cutters backwards. You can get yours sharpened; most Woodcraft stores offer 1 week turn around on bit sharpening.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got a handful (don't know if it's the complete set) that I got in a box of tools at an estate sale. If I can find them, they're yours as well.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

kp91 said:


> I've got a handful (don't know if it's the complete set) that I got in a box of tools at an estate sale. If I can find them, they're yours as well.


Not exactly the same set you're looking for, but if you want them, they're yours.

Send me a PM with your address.


----------



## johnsonj (Oct 31, 2010)

Doug, thanks for the offer, but I am covered now.
1) Ebay turned up perfect. $25 and I got a set still in the wrapping.
2) I went to WC and they wanted a fortune to sharpen them (well more than I believe them to be worth). However, they did spend 10 minutes with me showing me how to touch up sharpen them w/ a set of diamond files. It took about an hour, but with the files, I got my old set back to wood working shape (and I really cannot tell that I lost much if any profile).


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Always good to hear that you were able to keep your old bits wood worthy...sounds like there may be some sentimental value there, more than just the value of the bits. That's cool!


----------

